# Call of Duty WW2



## vulkanspinne (21. September 2019)

Hallo,

Ich komme bei COD WW2 in der 1 Mission nicht weiter.
An dem Punkt des letzten Bunkers betritt man einen
Durchgang und wir von rechts von eine Soldaten im Nahkampf mit einer K98 angegriffen.
Um den Angriff abzuwehren erscheint ein Kreis mit einen F drin (Standart Taste Nahkampf)
Egal was ich mache (F drücken-halten),der Nahkampf geht verloren.
Die Meinungen in Foren gehen auseinander.
Einige meinen nicht f drücken sondern mit der Maus arbeiten.
Bei leider beides erfolglos.
Lets Play  auf youtube waren leider auch nicht zielführend.
Wäre schön wenn jemand einen Tipp hätte der zum Erfolg führt.
Plattform  PC
Danke dafür
LG Vulkanspinne


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2019)

du musst mit der maus in diesen kreis steuern  / ziehen und dann den entsprechenden button drücken.
die qtes sind aber mit m&t wirklich ne katastrophe. hab auch x versuche gebracht, keine ahnung was die sich dabei gedacht haben. 
ist vermutlich mit controller deutlich einfacher,


----------



## vulkanspinne (22. September 2019)

danke Bonkic   ich werde  es  versuchen  
Gruß  Vulkanspinne


----------

